# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Botmakers, Botwiki, Bot! zine

## Airicist

botmakers.org

twitter.com/botwikidotorg

botwiki.org

botzine.org

Team:

Stefan Bohacek

Veronica Belmont

----------

